# Myrtle Beach, SC CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## mbee (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm going to stop at the Myrtle Beach CCO next weekend when I visit my boyfriends family.. Has anyone ever been to that location?  Anything worthwhile?  I'm planning on making a major haul


----------



## BadPrincess (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Update on Myrtle Beach CCO?*

Wow I too am leaving for Myrtle Beach next week & live in NJ also, we go every year for my daughters Cheer Comp. Anyways I always hit both outlets (one on either end of Myrtle Beach) Everytime I go to the CCO I end up finding something good, seems they may not sell out as fast as the philly CCO I normally go to. Last year they had tons of Mac brush sets & palettes from the prior year. They also had lots of eyeshadow both in the pot & pro pan. I remember they had the Bobbie Brown traincase for dirt cheap & I so wanted it but didn't think I needed it. It's worth checking out. 
Also if your into coach, they have a coach discount outlet, last year I bought a coach bag there for $40.00!!!! They have a couple other discount outlets where I bought shirts for $2.00 tooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well have a safe trip & good time hauling


----------



## mbee (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Update on Myrtle Beach CCO?*

hi! how ironic!  thanks for letting me know.  i am really hoping they have brush sets.  i got a tip from a cco group on yahoo that in the front of the tanger outlets, they have a phamplet with a coupon for 10% off a $100 purchase so make sure you pick it up!


----------



## kimone2004 (Apr 5, 2007)

I was at myrtle Beach last weekend for my daughters cheerleading comp.  Thre are 2 outlets here, one on US 17 and one on 501.  The one on 501 had more things than the other.  They both had some Holiday brush sets from last Xmas as well as Nordstrom Exclusives,  they also had some MSF shooting star and porcelain pink.  They also had the natural MSF in dark .  The one on 501 had the WHOLE Lure/bait collection eyeshadows and blushcremes and lipglosses. They also had a few discontinued quads. They even had the spray on foundation and blushes (I dont remember what they're called.)  I picked up:

accent red pigment
pink clash lipglass
palatial lustreglass
c thru lipglass
oh baby lipglass
take wing quad
shadesticks holiday set


----------



## amaloo (Apr 15, 2007)

OOOO I have to get over there!


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Myrtle Beach, SC (Tanger Outlet 17A)*

This CCO had paints and brushes galore.  I purchased the 150, 187, 213, and 217.  They always have paints, pigments and all ranges of MSFs and Limited Edition, Special Packaging Lipsticks.


----------



## amy04 (Oct 12, 2007)

hi sassy, i live in charleston (for school) and myrtle beach is where i'm from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the cco in north charleston has never impressed me but i haven't checked them out in north myrtle beach or out on 501.


----------



## nursie (Mar 24, 2008)

hi from south carolina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we visit myrtle beach, and i check out both locations of the CCO each time....the store on hwy 501 tanger outlets always has more selection than the one in north myrtle beach, one of the salesladies at the north myrtle store said it's because the CCO at 501 has been there longer so they get first priority on choice products coming to their store

anyway, i'm down here supervising my teens on spring break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i had a nice half hour to pick up some stuff from the hwy 501 location......
they had lots of novel twist brush sets (i mean LOTS), the novel twist eyeshadow pallettes, quite a lot of stuff from the moonbathe collection, a good assortment of eyeshadows, the highlight powders from ballonacy, good selection of lip/plush/luster glass, several prolongwears, foundation and concealer assortment in a variety of shades (last year they only had really dark shades)

i'll post a pic of my haul when i get another chance to escape from these teens


----------



## nursie (Mar 24, 2008)

since i've got my haul right here i figured i'd post the prices for each of the items i got, so if anyone has never been to a CCO before, you can know what the price difference is from buying full priced MAC:

eyeshadows in sumptuous olive, claire de lune(from moonbathe): $10 ea.
studio finish conceealer C25: $10
sheertone shimmer blush in other wordly: $12.25
slimshine in funshine and gaily: $10.25 ea
lipglass in moothbathe: $10
plushglass in bingo!: $12.25
lipstick in stroke of lust (from lure/bait): $10
brow shader in buttery/blonde taupe: $10.50
blush in fleurry: $12.25
mineralize skin finish in shimpagne: $17.25
studio fix powder foundation in C25: $17.00
novel twish warm eyes palette: $25.25
and two clinique clarifying foundations for my stepdaughter: $13.75 ea.


----------



## nursie (Jun 22, 2008)

we had a day trip to the beach today, and it started to rain later in the afternoon so i casually said 'oh, well then we have time for me to check out the cco on highway 501 on the way home' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    everyone else rolled their eyes, but i got to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i did feel pressured to hurry the hell up, but they really had a big selection of mac today. i'd estimate they had about 30 different single eyeshadows. all of the metalX creme eyeshadows. a few cream color base. no paint pots, no paints. about 15 pigments (no idea what colors, im not a pigment person)...hullabulo powder (they have this every time, gosh i wish someone would buy it, lol, im tired of seeing it).....plenty of shades of studio fix compacts, all shades of blot powder.

shadesticks (no sharkskin, sorry): shimmersand,beiging,a light green one, lavender, a berry-something (pinkish brown),taupographic, a few others

plenty of concealers in the pots,squeeze tubes, and concealer sticks, all range of shades.

several fluidlines

sculpt and shape compacts

all the crap from the anitiquetease holiday 07 collection

novel twist brush sets and e/s pallettes

several mac travel e/s pallettes

eyeshadow singles that i can remember seeing: zonk bleu,innuendo,all e/s from moonbathe, aquavert from lure/bait, graphology,typographic,vellum,wedge,bamboo,swish



at least 20 each of lipsticks and lipglasses (they still have several from the lure/bait of 06, isnt that shit getting kinda too old now?)....i think all of the slimshine colors that were released last year

that's all i can remember for now


----------



## nursie (Jul 16, 2008)

it's me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this trip i went to both the 501 and hwy 17N locations

boy, what  a difference a year makes....last year the hwy 17 store was much less stocked than 501. the whole hwy 501 outlet center is undergoing a facelift, construction on the outer look of the stores, the place is a mess! but even so, the cco there has plenty of mac stuff, all the same stuff i posted from my last trip. on this trip i got the nordstrom novel twist little makeup bag/highlight powder/kabuki 181se brush (that is said to be really a 182?...anyway its nice, and at $19 i justified it that i wasnt spending $30 for just the 181se brush at the mac counter), and just french grey eyeshadow.

however...i next went to the hwy17 store and they had just as much mac products at the 501 store...and much more traffic at this outlet center as a whole is going to keep this store well stocked i believe....i got cash flow paint pot, beiging and sharkskin shadesticks from this one. they had 30+ eyeshadows/lipsticks/lipglasses...estimate 15 pigments, they had all the holiday 2007, brush sets from holiday 2006 and a patternmaker brush set.

anyway, if im ever down there and can only go to one or the other, i'll be choosing the hwy 17 store from now on


----------



## Araylan (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so glad you updated this. I'm going to MB sunday and I am so excited to go to the CCO. I thought there was only one off 17...are you saying that there are TWO down there?


----------



## nursie (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Araylan* 

 
_I'm so glad you updated this. I'm going to MB sunday and I am so excited to go to the CCO. I thought there was only one off 17...are you saying that there are TWO down there? _

 
yes there are 2 !

the one on hwy 501 is in the older outlet center that is across the highway from the new Hard Rock amusement park


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

I went a few weeks ago and they had a lot from the royal assets collections as well!


----------



## Araylan (Aug 15, 2008)

I went at the beginning of August (3-6) and the CCO on 17 had all of the brush sets from Christmas as well as the smokey and cool eyes palettes, and all of the lip sets in the bags. I think they had all of the lip palettes but maybe there were only two. They had a couple of Stylistics lipsticks, pro longwears, and regular lipsticks & lipglasses. They also had Studio Fix Powders/Hyper Real (I think it was)/ Select SPF, and MSF Naturals (I took the last light one I think). Hmm...what else...lots of paint pots, some shadesticks (no Sharkskin if you're looking for it), Lure e/s (Mancatcher, maybe Aquavert, maybe Waternymph...if not there then they were at the 501 store), several Matte 2 e/s, French Grey, etc., etc...blahblahblah. Anyway- they had a ton of stuff obviously. I think they had two palettes from Novel Twist, if those were the ones that had a swirly/ribbony pattern on them.

The 501 store had a lot of the same stuff but also had a Cool Trip Palette  (containing: Well Dressed blush, Swish, Phloof, and Satin Taupe e/s) which I bought and adore, and the 6 Eyes Trip Palette. They also had some of the e/s from that collection...what was it...Moon Bathe? Anyway the e/s were  Firespot, Claire de Lune, etc.


Hope this novel is helpful lol.


----------



## thatgurl (May 25, 2009)

We're headed to MB this weekend & just wanted to know if anyone had any news on what's in stock?

Thank you


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^Bump; landing in SC this Friday. PLMK!!!!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 7, 2009)

I visted both East & West, great selection. Tons of e/s, paint pots, & pigments, lots of brush.  They also had MSF's in Petticoat, So Ceylon, Glissade, Gold Deposit etc. Great Selection

I'm on a paint pot / brush hunt; I picked up...
Paint Pots
Layin' Low
Moss Scape
Nice Vice
Greenstroke 
Rollickin'

E/S
Memorabilia 
Alum

Brushes
202
279
156

Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_I visted both East & West, great selection. Tons of e/s, paint pots, & pigments, lots of brush. They also had MSF's in Petticoat, So Ceylon, Glissade, Gold Deposit etc. Great Selection

I'm on a paint pot / brush hunt; I picked up...
Paint Pots
Layin' Low
Moss Scape
Nice Vice
Greenstroke 
Rollickin'

E/S
Memorabilia 
Alum

Brushes
202
279
156

Happy Shopping!!!_

 

thanks!  im so glad you posted this.. did they have any stuff from old collections?  im going to myrtle tomorrow for the week and i'm anxious to know what to expect!


----------



## thatgurl (Jun 8, 2009)

*Disclaimer: B/c of my low buy, I don't recall proper names like I have in the past.   Please forgive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll report back what I recall from there.  

Tons of brushes....these are the ones I remember: 208, 212, 187, 184, 134, 185 & then colored SE sets.  The MSFs iaisha26 mentioned above.  Tons of e/s & 3-4 mineralize e/s.  Only one fluidline that I recall--Shade (I think).  Holiday 08 e/s sets, piggy sets.  

I also recall Fafi e/s sets, one of the Heatherette e/s sets.  One of the l/s from the Raquel Welch icon--I believe it was Roleplay.  Fleshpot l/s in the regular packaging.  

MACs MMU in the darker shades.  The dual split MSFN in the 2 darkest colors.  

Also there was the Px Skunk brush (they call it the Bronzer Brush).


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 9, 2009)

LE items: Holiday sets from 07 & o8, Fafi quads 1 & 2, Take Wings, Quad with Plums in the name (sorry), all of the e/s from Starflash. All of the items I purchased were l.e. or disc'd. The locations are about 20 - 25 mins away from each other. If you can visit both. My dad drove me to Charleston..that location had nothing compard to these two.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACbabyx3* 

 
_thanks! im so glad you posted this.. did they have any stuff from old collections? im going to myrtle tomorrow for the week and i'm anxious to know what to expect!_


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

exciting.  i'll prob pick up fafi eyes 1 since mine broke =( and some other goodies.  any stand-out lipglasses/lipsticks? blushes/beauty powders?

sorry for all the questions =)


----------



## driz69 (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone been here lately? i am thinking of going there this weekend was wondering if it was worth the stop thanks


----------



## driz69 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is what they have out there that i can recall.

All items from the holiday collection 08, brush sets, lipgloss sets, pigments sets, pencil sets, etc

feline kohl pencil you have to ask for it they dont have it on display

tempting, fafi, well plummed, and another quad

tons of l/s and l/g

starflash, coolheat collection shadows. As well as a bunch of perm shadows. I would say maybe 40-50 shadows in all. 

tendertones, prep prime stuff and a bunch of other stuff

foundations galore. a few bronzers. lots of blushes some perm and an armload of brushes. 

I was pleasantly happy with the selections. there are 2 ccos out there i believe they are only like 6 miles apart.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jessicarabbit42 (Aug 21, 2009)

I live in Columbia, SC and I have never been to a CCO.  I am wondering which outlets are better as far as MAC variety... Charleston, Myrtle Beach on 501, Myrtle Beach 17N, or Charlotte?  THANKS for any info!!!


----------



## nursie (Aug 22, 2009)

i'm in columbia too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





out of all of them i prefer the ones at concord mills and myrtle beach 501, although myrtle beach hwy 17 has been having more and more stuff since that outlet mall has seemed to be much more popular now than the 501.

charleston, every time i've been just didn't have as much mac stuff


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going to MB this weekend (I'm from Aiken) and I was just wondering if anyone has been to the CCO's lately? I'm planning on a decent sized haul and I want to pick up some stuff for my Halloween make up if possible so do any of you ladies know which store is packing more heat? Lol


----------



## jen77 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxykita143* 

 
_I'm going to MB this weekend (I'm from Aiken) and I was just wondering if anyone has been to the CCO's lately? I'm planning on a decent sized haul and I want to pick up some stuff for my Halloween make up if possible so do any of you ladies know which store is packing more heat? Lol_

 
I was at both of these about 3 weeks ago.

The one on 17N I believe[up in North Myrtle] was very well stocked, I'd say there had to have been at least 25-30 single shadows, and was pretty well  stocked in everything else as well.

The one on 501 was decently stocked, but not as well as the other one.


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh ok cool, thank you for telling me! Is the one on 17N the one in the Tanger outlets? If not, where is it near so I can find it better, I'm horrible with directions!


----------



## jen77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxykita143* 

 
_Oh ok cool, thank you for telling me! Is the one on 17N the one in the Tanger outlets? If not, where is it near so I can find it better, I'm horrible with directions!_

 
Yes it is in the Tanger Outlets up by Wal-mart. I'm not from there I just vacation there yearly, but I'm pretty sure that one is 17N.


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh ok then, I know exactly where it is then, thank you!


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright ladies my boyfriend and I are leaving in a few hours so I will let you know how they are once I get back home!


----------



## cherryjane (Sep 13, 2009)

Can't wait to hear about your finds!


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 13, 2009)

Soooo I went to the one on 501 yesterday and unfortunately, I forgot how fun Myrtle Beach is and all of my MAC money went towards other things lol. Anyway, they had a decent selection of stuff. I dont remember exactly what the names of the products were since my boyfriend and his brother were over my shoulder trying to rush me since the game was on (as if I care lol) but I will say what I remember. I know they had MSFs there, and I know they had Petticoat and Gold Deposit, they had Hello Kitty tendertones, the HK lipsticks, both HK eye quads, about 5 eyeshadow duos, 3 or 4 brow powder duos, Hyperreal foundation, a very good selection of brushes, some holiday sets (of course), 2 MAC perfumes, charged water, face primer, minerealized eyeshadows, mineralized blush, 3d lipglass, one of the Fafi e/s quads, 2 Dame Edna beauty powders, Dame Edna lipstick (didn't check the color as I didn't like any of them), shadesticks (they had sharkskin in the back and they also had some lemon chiffons), a couple paint pots, pigments (some from the Naughty Nauticals collection--actually quite a bit of stuff from that collection), some Ungaro e/s,s and about 40 regular e/s, 20 l/s, 5 e/l,a few fluidlines, studio sculpt powders, and around 25 lipglass/lustre glass. Sorry if this isn't very helpful, and there were a few more things I cant remember at the moment lol but I am sitting outside staring at the beach right now so I am a little distracted!! Anyway, I might stop by the one of 17 on the way home to see what they have there so I will keep you posted! If not, I will come back and make a better list. Thanks girls!


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, here is my attempt at a better list. Besides what I have up there,  will post some specifics and some things I may have missed.

-Sculpt and Shape Powders
-A few things from Style Warriors (I think it was a few e/s)
-Mineralize Blush
-Mineralize e/s
-N Collection-(l/s 1-5; nanogold, modest tone, dark edge e/s;soft ochre paintpot;Mineralize Skinfinish Natural; charged water)
-Fafi Quad 2
-Strobe Liquid
-Naughty Nauticals- Meet the fleet, Illegal Cargo, Pandemonium, and Submarine e/s; Lovely Lily and Bell Bottom Blue pigment
-Electroflash-Hot Contrast, Odd Couple,Pink Split, Play on Plums,Two to Glow Mineralized e/s duos
-Starflash- Top Hat, Talent Pool, Lotusland e/s
Little Darlings-Neutral, Coral, Pink lustre/lipglass, Softsparkle e/ls
-Dame Edna What a Dame! and Spectacle Highlighter powder
-Starflash 3D Glass in Racy

Some other items of interest were Lemon Chiffon and Sharkskin shadesticks and Raquel Welch Lipsticks. Also, it seemed like they had a lot of items in the back so make sure to ask some questions!


----------



## utleylover (Oct 27, 2009)

has anyone been there lately? and if you did, did you happen to see the mac matte gel stuff? it probably won't be there though. thanks!


----------



## civicbabe627 (May 23, 2010)

Wow - this hasn't been updated in forever. I am going next month though, and would like to know what to expect! Has anyone been lately?


----------



## awyer (May 28, 2010)

i went a few weeks ago, nothing too spectacular besides the normal.  they had most of the holiday collections, they had several pigments and eyeshadows, most recent collection i saw was stuff from Style Warriors.


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2010)

today i went to both myrtle beach cco locations. hwy 17 seemed to have more selection than hwy 501 store, but both had a large selection of mac. sorry i don't remember much because i didn't buy much, but both had a LOT of msf : petticoat,brunette,blonde,perfect topping,refined,so ceylon, and several others.numerous e/s with many of the matte 2, style warriors stuff galore (maybe the whole collection?, definately all of the eyeshadows). there is still so much of the holiday 2008 and 2009 sitting around, to the point that i wonder when it will ever not be there?

at least 12 different pigments in the full size jars. 

and if you are perusing through this thread and have never been to a cco, here's me in a photo shot by my patient son waiting for me to get out. notice the row of heatherette es palettes on the bottom shelf


----------



## Care (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with the above poster, highway 17 had better stuff! But 501 wasn't exactly slacking

17:Lots of lippies (hello kitty, liberty of London, d squared, rose romance), about 30 pigments, probably close to 100 different eyeshadows (liberty of London, spring forecast, ungaro, plus perm), lots of glosses but I didn't look at names but tons of dazzlglasses. Huge selection of brushes (eyes and face, no 187). Lilyland blushes (all four!).  From this location I picked up Nude Rose lippie, Cutester lippie, Way To Love lippie, Joie-De-Vivre & So Sweet So easy blushes, & Hot Hot Hot eyeshadow.  This is also probably the nicest CCO layout I've ever seen (i've been to about 6 or 7 different ones).  

501:  They had a decent selection of lipsticks, but not as many as the other CCO.  THEY HAD 3N!!  They had all of the Liberty of London lipglasses.  About 25 or so pigments and about 30 eyeshadows.  By the time I hit this CCO I was kind of worn out so I don't really remember much but it was worth a look around.  I can't recall her name and I'm not sure if it's on my reciept, but the woman working here was SO sweet.  She was a black woman probably in her mid-late 30s, so warm and friendly!


----------



## blurpleberry (Aug 25, 2010)

3n lipstick?! oh wow!! if there's anyone from around there willing to do a cp for me, pm me plz


----------



## Samooga (Sep 8, 2010)

Omg this is suchhh an amazing CCO! They had ALL the hello kitty lip sticks! a ton of MSFs. They even had my color in foundation! A bunch of L/E packaging stuff! Pink bronze pig and rose pigment but plety more! just plain amazing!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any updates on this CCO? I am heading there on Friday and would love to know what kind of things to expect.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay so I went on Friday, and honestly I was a bit disappointed.

  	They had a lot of eyeshadows, but I only bought Ego.
  	These are the ones I can remember: Dangerzone, Night Divine, Free to Be, Tempting, Haunting, Aquavert, Cross-Cultural, Hot Hot Hot, Cool Heat, Mineral, Pandamonium, Vellum, Blue Flame, Climate Blue, Deep Shade, Moonflower, Shimmermoss, Humid, Glamour Check!, Modelette... and quite a few others. If you'd like to know a specific one I am sure I can remember if they had it or not.

  	For MSF's they had Blonde, Brunette, Comfort, Refined, Petticoat, So Ceylon, Porcelain Pink, and Perfect Topping.

  	About 15 blushes including So Sweet, So Easy, Joie-de-Vivre, Optimistic Orange and Florida. I picked up Blooming blush, it's so pretty! 

  	They had maybe 10 brushes and a lot of brush and holiday sets.

  	Four quads: Photorealism and Tone Grey and both Hello Kitty ones.

  	Artifact, Rollickin, Girl Friendly, and Moss Scape paintpots. No fluidlines.

  	About 30 lipsticks were there: Lollipop Lovin, Fresh Salmon... mind is going blank now, lol. They had some dazzleglass cremes but I didn't look at names and very few lipglasses... nothing really caught my eye.

  	I ended up getting Ego e/s, Porcelain Pink MSF, Blooming blush, Artifact paintpot and I picked up Fresh Salmon l/s for a friend.
  	All in all it was still a fun trip and fun to look through everything.
  	Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Mar 13, 2011)

any updates??
  	going in early april!!


----------



## freesiafc (Jun 30, 2011)

Any new updates??


----------



## freesiafc (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, so I went to both CCO’s and as the people above have said the one on HWY 17 has far more than the one on 501. I don’t remember all that I have seen; I only recall what appealed to me or what stood out to me. I had my hubby breathing down my neck at the 501 store so I don’t have much info for that location. I will try and list all I remember from both stores.
Hwy 17 (Kings Road)
*MSFs:* Petticoat, Perfect Topping, Refined, Cheeky Bronze, and Comfort.
*Blushes:* Band of Roses, Superduper Natural, Dirty Plum, Oh So Fair, Dirty Plum, Conjure up, Play it Proper Virgin Isle, Tickle Me Pink, Movie Star Red Cream Color Bases, some I don’t remember, and I think all of the Too Fabulous Blushes. 
*Pigments:* Copper Sparkle, Kitchmas, Bloodline, Brash and Bold, Mega Rich, The Family Crest, Lithe, and I don’t recall the rest.
*Paint Pots:* Coral Crepe, and Delft.
*Single Eye-shadows:*, Birds & Berries, Free to Be, Black Tied, All Races, Purple Shower, Aqua, Prussian, Going Bananas or Crest the Wave (not sure), A Tartan Tale single eye-shadows, Magic, Mirth, Mischief single eye-shadows , and Mineralized eye-shadows from the In the Groove Collection. That is all I can remember.
*MAC Brushes:* #187, #129, #165, #130, #131, #224, #190. They had the body buffer brush, a lip brush that I don’t remember the name of either the regular size or the mini buffer brush, and I think they had the 116 but don’t quote me on that. They had the 188 but I got the last one.
*Foundation & etc.:* A couple of foundation sticks, Moistureblend, Loose Mineralize Powder, Truth and Light Magically Cool Powder. I think they had Sheerheen powders in Sheer Bronze, and Silver Aura. Naked Honey Skin Salve, and one of the highlight powders. Desires & Devices Eyeliner, some shadesticks. 
*Other:* I saw the Bobbi Brown Correctors in the Fair- Medium range. The darkest they had was Deep Bisque. They also had a decent range of Concealers.
*Lipsticks and Glosses*: I really didn’t pay too much attention to them because I rarely use the ones I have purchased previously. I do recall seeing Crème Cup and wish I had purchased it since it is going to be in an upcoming collection.
HWY 501 (Factory Stores Blvd)
*MSFs*: Perfect Topping, Brunette, Sunny By Nature, and Light Flush.
*Blush:* Superduper Natural, Vintage Grape, Dirty Plum, and some of the Too Fabulous blushes.
*Pigments: *I really don’t remember but I do know they had all of the pigments from the Tartan Tale Collection.
*Single Eye-shadows:* As far as I could tell they had the same as HWY 17.
*MAC Brushes:* They didn’t have that many brushes all that stood out to me was the #109. If they had any others it was nothing I see people really look for or want. 
*Other:* This location had the larger range of Bobbi Brown Correctors from Fair- Dark. Same as concealers. 
*Both Stores:* Both had all the quads from the Tartan Tale Collection as well as some from past holiday collections that I don’t know the name of since it was before my MAC obsession. Hwy 17 had Photo Realism and I believe Tone Grey Quad and one Hello Kitty Quad. The 501 had both Hello Kitty Quads. Both had all the gift sets from Christmas Collections 2009-2010. I did not see the Mineralize Kits from the Tartan Tale Collection. I know for sure that the 501 store had both 09’ Mineralize kits Pinkzapoppin, and Fun in the Sun because they had them out to test. Hwy 17 had one that I recall (none out to test) .

I only hauled Band of Roses m/b, Deep Truth e/s, Delft p/p, 109 brush, 188 brush, Brunette MSF, and Petticoat MSF. I would have gotten more but I had to budget for upcoming collections. Hope this helps someone. Good Luck at both CCOs everyone.


----------



## LFEIZGUD (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for this!!! I will be in Charleston on Saturday, and I have been trying to make a plan of attack.


----------



## BriarRose (Oct 7, 2012)

I went to both stores a few days ago while traveling. The store on 17 is definitely the larger of the two, so if you are looking for sheer quantity of stuff, that location's your best bet to visit. Both 17 and 501 have a large lipstick selection, though. Be aware that if you buy any lip product from 501, they will not sell it to you unless they open it first to check it.

  	Way too much stuff to remember (and a lot of things I had never heard of and/or seen before; I got into MAC right after Villains released). But some highlights include:

Highway 17
  	Oh So Fair and Her Own Devices BPs from Venomous Villains
  	Dark Deed and Sinister lipsticks from VV
  	Truth & Light and Cajun MCLP from VV
  	All VV glosses except for Hot House and Revenge is Sweet
  	Hibiscus and Mocha lipsticks from Surf Baby
  	Unsurpassable, Jade's Fortune, Mineral Mode MES from Semi-Precious
  	Lots of paint pots, including Idyllic, Half Wild, Hyperviolet, Treasure Hunt, etc.
  	Lots of blushes, including Coygirl, My Highland Honey from Tartan Tale, cremeblends, etc.
  	Tons of lipgloss of all varieties, including some Dare to Wears (ex. Ban This!), KLCs, cremesheens, etc.

Highway 501
  	Briar Rose BP from VV
  	Toxic Tale lipstick from VV
  	Jade's Fortune and another MES from SP (Unsurpassable, I believe)
  	My Paradise cheek powder from Surf Baby
  	Modern Mandarin and another blush from Tres Cheek (I think it was Pink Tea, but not sure)
  	Budding Love lipstick, BL lipglass, and Force of Love lipglass from Chen Man
  	Both Vera pearlmattes


----------



## Shantastic (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG I need to get back home if that CCO has all of that!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 30, 2012)

BriarRose said:


> I went to both stores a few days ago while traveling. The store on 17 is definitely the larger of the two, so if you are looking for sheer quantity of stuff, that location's your best bet to visit. Both 17 and 501 have a large lipstick selection, though. Be aware that if you buy any lip product from 501, they will not sell it to you unless they open it first to check it.
> 
> Way too much stuff to remember (and a lot of things I had never heard of and/or seen before; I got into MAC right after Villains released). But some highlights include:
> 
> ...


  	    please do tell  me if you are going back. specially to the highway 501.


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 30, 2012)

BriarRose said:


> I went to both stores a few days ago while traveling. The store on 17 is definitely the larger of the two, so if you are looking for sheer quantity of stuff, that location's your best bet to visit. Both 17 and 501 have a large lipstick selection, though. Be aware that if you buy any lip product from 501, they will not sell it to you unless they open it first to check it.
> 
> Way too much stuff to remember (and a lot of things I had never heard of and/or seen before; I got into MAC right after Villains released). But some highlights include:
> 
> ...


  	Do they still have those items around? :O

  	I'd really like to know if there are any lipsticks over there that have a glaze finish like Big Bow, Summer Shower, and Lollipop Loving.


----------



## BriarRose (Nov 3, 2012)

Kaidan said:


> Do they still have those items around? :O
> 
> I'd really like to know if there are any lipsticks over there that have a glaze finish like Big Bow, Summer Shower, and Lollipop Loving.


  	Hi to both of you. I was only there for vacation. Sadly I live several hundred miles away, and will not be returning until hopefully sometime next summer or fall.

  	I don't know what they have left now, but I can tell you my list was accurate as of 10/2 for Highway 501 and 10/4 for Route 17.

  	17 had about a dozen or so of each of those highlighted BPs as of 10/4.

  	501 had maybe 15 of My Paradise, not sure exactly.

  	I do not know how many 17 had of Hibiscus.

  	I was told last year by SAs that 501 first got in Toxic Tale in September/October 2011, which is when I first got it. I went back again the same time this year, and it was there again, so I got a BU of it. I don't know if they have had it all that time, or just happened to get more of it since then.

  	Route 17 had Big Bow in October 2011, but that was gone this year. I do not recall seeing Summer Shower or Lollipop Loving at either location, but they have so many lipsticks, I may have just forgotten about seeing them. Never hurts to call and check!


----------



## Lokkette (Jul 14, 2013)

I was at the 501 location yesterday and found that they had 4 or 5 Stereo Rose MSFs. I've been looking for one of these for awhile and got excited when I saw them.

  	They had a lot of the Glamour Daze collection, including the brush sets if anyone is looking for those in particular.


----------



## diaanz (Mar 19, 2014)

Is anyone heading to the any of the Myrtle beach CCO's soon? I need help getting something from there.. Help!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 26, 2014)

Here now:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  Lipstick I remember seeing: Runway Red (Making Pretty) Prepare for pleasure Morning rose Creme cup You've got it Touch Chic


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! Do you know if there is CCO in Charleston? Will be there in a week or so?


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 26, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the pics! Do you know if there is CCO in Charleston? Will be there in a week or so?


  Not sure! I'm just visiting Myrtle Beach


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to Myrtle Beach this weekend with my husband and the In-Laws!  I had no idea there was not one but *two* CCO's there!  I will definitely be taking my mother-in-law along and possibly go a little crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has any one been to either one lately?


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 19, 2016)

There are 2..on 17 (@Kings Rd and across from the Walmart) and 501 in the Conway area. I visited the CCO on 17 over the weekend. Went looking for a 217 brush (called 501 store-they didn't either), but I remember the 17 CCO only having the eyelash brush, a lip brush (316?) and Bobbi Brown's pencil brush that retails usually for $32. They did have some smaller brushes that would have been in the holiday kits last year and the matching bags. There were other brands, but didn't pay much attention in the way of brushes. Grabbed the last Pro Longwear blush in Whole Lotta Love, and a very pale peachy/pink one. There were also some Smashbox Try kits, 2 or 3 Be Legendary lipsticks, MAC lipglosses in browns and reds, a couple of MAC's eyeshadows (mineralized; 2 shadow palettes), foundations and MSF's. Wasn't too crazy about what they had.


----------

